# Whistler.....Help!!!



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

So....After being in Utah 2 times, Colorado once and Vermont 3829047385329 times, I think its time for Whistler, Canada.

But....WOW its expenisive! Does anyone know any good tips and tricks to ease up on the cost of airfare and hotel? Know of any cheap hotels that are a 'do-able' distance to the mountain? Know of where to get any cheap airfare deals? Im usually pretty good with this stuff....but this one looks like its gonna be a challenge. 

And anything else I would need to know about going to Whistler. Like when the best time to go is...etc etc


Any help would be:thumbsup::thumbsup: and greatly apperciated!!!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I travel regularly to Vancouver from the East Coast of the US, just returned in fact.. Flying into Vancouver is roughly twice the cost of flying into Seattle, at least on United which is what I fly. Vancouver is roughly 2.5 hours from Seattle depending on traffic. I'll defer specifics about Whistler to the locals who may be here and I have only been there in the summer so I haven't ridden the mountain. The village is cool, but super pricey and almost too commercialized. Squamish would probably be cheaper to base out of than Whistler and its only about 30 min away.

If your just trying to ride some incredible PAC NW terrain may I suggest flying into Seattle, staying in/near Bellingham and going to Mt. Baker? You'll spend half the money and get just as much, if not more, stoke......


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 for Bellingham and Baker. I live in WA and it's almost a 3 hour drive from where I live to Baker, yet if it's a pow day, I'll drive it. Baker is a powder hound and freeriders dream. If freestyle and park is more your thing, then I would look elsewhere. There is a park there, but it's not the main attraction and is often closed on deep powder days. Plus, Bellingham is a college town so there is affordable lodging to be had and Crystal Mountain, Stevens Pass and even Snoqualmie/Alpental are not far away.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Squamish is probably your best bet for cheaper lodging alternatives, but also had good luck with deal websites like Priceline for getting a good rate. I've stayed in the Village for under $100 a night (which isn't terrible IMO). I LOVE me some Whistler/Blackcomb and always recommend hitting it whenever anyone has a chance. There is just an INCREDIBLE amount of terrain that requires a couple days of hard riding to hit everything. The powder in the high alpine is the driest powder you'll find in the Pacific Northwest (we usually get that wet, heavy stuff).

That being said, you can NEVER go wrong with Baker. I grew up on boarding Baker, so it's got a real soft spot in my heart. Not nearly as much terrain as a place like Whistler, but it makes up with terrain quality. Lots and lots of great terrain to ride. Bellingham is a quick drive away and can be pretty cheap to stay a night or two.

How long are you planning to stay out here? What's your budget (if you don't mind me asking)? I can talk forever about both Baker and Whistler so just ask away!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

When Baker goes off there's arguably no other place to be in the lower 48....but a bit of reality check...it rains, it can be glazed hard concrete and often you can't see worth a crap due to flat light, fog or pukage. Conditions are also highly variable and unpredictable for folks that have to travel aways...so it could be totally glorious or a total bust...thats why its a local's hill. Also runs are short, chairs are slow, dangers are many and if you are not in good condition nor have fairly efficent technical skills the snow and terrain can lay waste to your body pretty damm fast.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Never fly into Canada, Fly into Seattle/Bham and drive up.

Baker and the Seattle area resorts are awesome but Whistler/Blackcomb is a different experience in itself.

My suggestion, fly out to Seattle, ride Whistler for a day, drive back 3 hours and stay in Bellingham and ride Baker and the other resorts around Seattle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> How long are you planning to stay out here? What's your budget (if you don't mind me asking)? I can talk forever about both Baker and Whistler so just ask away!



I would like to stay out there for about a week. Sunay to Sunday, Monday to Monday or whichever day is cheaper to fly. My budget....hmmm lets see. I work a job that just gets me by, I just graduated from being a full time student in a very difficult major, and next semester I have to student teach---which is a full time job with no paycheck :thumbsup:. And I actually have to pay $1300 in order to do it. So my budget...as low as I could go with boarding the best mountains with the best pow 

However, Im the type of person that will work whatever extra jobs I could, sell everything I dont use and save every penny I have in order to make whatever i wanna make happen. Ex: I just sold 2 of my 6 surfboard, the 2 of which were hand me downs, 3 bikes from like 1980, my playstation 2 and all the games and my old rims. Made me $850 and me and the BF packed up, went to Puerto Rico for a week and stayed in one of the nicest hotels in the world (The El Conquistador for those who are curious). So....whatever it costs...I will make happen :thumbsup:

I do a lot of research also to find the best deals btw

Anyway, do you know of any specific hotels around the Whistler area? I know the low budget ones generally dont have websites so you gotta know someone who knows them you know. How far is Baker from Whistler? How far is Squamish from Whistler?

Thanks so much for everyones opinion! This is exactly the information I was looking for. Snowboarding Forum is kick ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

vancouver is in the exact middle between Baker and Whistler... 1.5 hrs north or 1.5 hrs south. Squamish to whistler is about 35 mins.
Fly to Seattle and hop on a bus to save $$. Or fly to Bellingham if you can (closer). I live in Vancouver so i rock both mtns. I appreciate the sentiments people have for thier local hills but Blackcomb/Whistler is voted top resort every yr for a reason. Baker= nice, variety, cheap tickets, cheap food, short runs, slow chairs.
Buy an "Edge Pass" at whistler to save money.. call thier 800 number and ask. 

Whistler: twice the price... but five times the mountain. Its worth it, you only live once.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're planning a week long trip here's what I recommend.....

Stay in Whistler Village (or surrounding area) for a couple nights and ride the mountain for at least 3 days. If you buy a Whistler Edge card (1, 3, 5, and 10 day passes) prior to heading up there, you'll get a discount on the lift ticket prices. The Edge card will also get you discounts at places all over the village, including lodging. Once you sign up, you can sign up for monthly emails that include different lodging deals (which is a pretty good way to go). As for specific hotels, I usually get a condo with a group of people when I go up so I don't have much experience with the hotels in the village. I have stayed at the Adara (Whistler hotels - Boutique Hotel | Adara Hotel) a couple times and gotten decent rates (~$100/night). Staying in Squamish would be cheaper, but if you're gonna do Whistler I recommend staying in the village and getting the whole experience, nightlife and what not.

In addition to Whistler, Baker is another place to hit (depending on conditions, as someone else has said). Bellingham (about 1.5 hours north of Seattle) is pretty cheap to stay in and about an hour from the mountain. Baker can get pretty icy if it hasn't snowed in awhile. It's a lot smaller and known as more of a "local" mountain, no high speed chairs, smaller lift lines. Other mountains around here include Stevens Pass (2 hours from Seattle, decent terrain), Snoqualmie Pass (45 min from Seattle, rains all the time), and Crystal Mountain (2+ hours from Seattle, pretty good terrain).

Whistler is definitely not going to be the cheapest trip, but worth the price IMO (at least for one trip). Add a day or two at Baker and you've got yourself a pretty damn good trip.

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

You can find some useful links on things to do, places to stay and eat and more in Whistler here..


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> So....After being in Utah 2 times, Colorado once and Vermont 3829047385329 times, I think its time for Whistler, Canada.
> 
> But....WOW its expenisive! Does anyone know any good tips and tricks to ease up on the cost of airfare and hotel? Know of any cheap hotels that are a 'do-able' distance to the mountain? Know of where to get any cheap airfare deals? Im usually pretty good with this stuff....but this one looks like its gonna be a challenge.
> 
> ...



i just booked a trip to whistler myself for jan 9th-15th....( semester over ) i looked up the dif lodgings at the village and found what i was looking for. i.e. hot tub, 2 rooms etc etc. and also the location of the hotel in relations to the lifts. i called up 1800 whistler or something like that. ( u can find it on the whistler website) and spoke with a rep and she gave me quotes for the 3 dif hotels and condos that i liked. ill be going there with 3 other people so thats 4 total and it all came out to be around $750 per person, with 5 night stay, 4 day lift tix and also transportation to AND from Vancouver airport....but i also had to book my flight seperately....around $500 with tax included....

im pretty satisfied with what i found...its pretty much $120 per day per person for lift tix and hotel. but i booked this at the beginning of summer.

good luck 'Girl


----------

